# Legg-Calve-Perthes Disease



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Let me start by saying I'm always amazed at the amount of information available on this forum. No matter what the topic I can find the answers here - either by searching through previous threads or throwing the question out for input from all the great members.... 

I may soon be getting my second Hav foster from HALO following surgery for Legg-Calve-Perthes Disease. I know there are a few members (Milo's Mom, Ollies Mom, Sandypants) that have been through this with their pups. 

I went through luxating patella surgery with Cody last spring (must be my time of year for joint surgery:crutch:!) but it sounds like the recovery from LCP surgery is a little different? Cody's movement was severly limited for 6 weeks and then we slowly started with walking, taking more than 4 weeks to work up to any distance. 

What can you tell me about the recovery from LCP surgery? What should I expect? What will be expected from me? I work full time but come home to let the dogs out at lunch time. Will the puppy need more care than this, especially initially?

Thanks!


----------



## KC1979 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi I'm new here on the forum and I'm not sure but I think my 7 month old Hav Bella has a similar condition, the vet told me she has avascular necrosis and I would have to wait until she's older or until her bones are finish growing before determining if surgery is need... I've been doing some research but not can tell me if surgery will completely fix the problem. I didn't want to start a new thread, but any information or advice would be greatful, thanks...


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Jill,one of my coton de tulears had surgery for Legg Perthes several years ago. She was encouraged to be on the leg as soon as possible after the surgery. She was not allowed to jump or play, but could walk. I would think if you work you will need to keep her in a pen of some sort so she doesn't hurt the leg, but can still walk around on it. The sooner she walks on it the better the outcome-at least this was the advice many years ago when she had her surgery. I took a week off of working when she had surgery to monitor her activity. You're very special to do this for a foster pet!!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Jill - Milo had this surgery about a year ago. It's important for dogs to get back on their feet right way. No craziness, of course, but it's very important for them to start using the paw immediately. Milo also went for physical therapy (I know that Babaloo did as well). Within a month, he was doing very, very well. Don't hesitate to PM me with any questons at all.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

p.s My hisband and I were both working when Milo had his surgery - this was no problem. We continued to follow our normal routine with him. We had some physical exercises to do with him at night - not difficult at all. This pup will be so lucky to have you.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks Joyce & Jocelyn, I appreciate the info. I think my household will be a good place for this pup to recover: Cody and Tess are pretty laid back, I already have a 10x10 room set up for limited activity during the day (and will get an x-pen if even more limited space is required), we already walk 3x a day, and I have a stroller & carrier to limit the activity. I may be regretting this in a few weeks but right now feel pretty comfortable that I can handle this one. 

KC1979 - First WELCOME! And yes, avascular necrosis is the same thing as Legg-Calve-Perthes. Have you taken your pup to an orthopedic specialist yet? It might be a good idea. From the limited reading I've done, waiting too long for surgery can cause possible permanent damage and at the very least slow down recovery. Good Luck!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jill sorry I have no information to help you but I have to tell you again what a true angel you are! I don't post as much as I use to but I do always try and read up on how everyone is doing, I am truly looking forward to reading all about your new foster baby and how lucky this puppy is to have you.


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi,

Sorry to hear that another pup has this problem.

Babaloo had this surgery about in November when he was 10 months old. Milo's mom kept me sane during this time period. 

When he came home with us a day or two later, we were advised to get him up on feet and walking. They have to use the leg to develop the muscles and tendons that will hold the leg in the joint. No running and jumping for a few weeks. ( didn't exactly work like that for BAbaloo tho). I used cold compresses at first and then switched to warm. 
Short walks on a short lead. Walk up hills, rough terrain (tree roots exposed). Exercises that were recommended by the Orthopedic staff.

The worst part in the first 10 days was the Lamp shade that he had to wear and keeping him from going up the stairs.

After 6 weeks we started some Phyical Therapy (6 sessions) including underwater treadmill. Some exercises that they suggested were: walk in small circles, put a small cap (wrap with some kind of adhesive) under the good back paw, this will force your pup to use the leg that has had surgery. Put a squiggy( the hair thing) around the paw and your pup will try to use its leg to get it off.

It is almost 6 months and Babaloo is doing great. We see a little hop sometimes in the morning but if he has a good run then we don't see it at all. So I guess he needs a little stretching in the morning just like me. He has resummed jumping up on the bed something that he stopped doing prior to his surgery (we have a few pillows to help him to do this). And he is in no pain which is what I am most concerned about.

Milos' Mom suggested that we use an Orthopedic surgeon and I strongly agree.

If anybody who reads this and you live in the New York City area I highly recommend the
Animal Medical Center on EAst 61st street. Dr Schwartz and her B Team. Babaloo received wonderful care there. Members of the Surgical team called a few times a day to see how he was doing. He loved going back there which to me is a great sign that he was well cared for.


You can PM if you have any questions,

Vicki


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I agree with Amanda. What a wonderful thing you are doing, and your house will be the perfect place for a pup to recover


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks Vicki, that's great information. At least this way I have some idea of what I'm getting in to and what to expect following surgery. I agree about the "lampshade" phase being rough. I have an inflatible collar I used during Cody's surgery that I'm hoping will work - it was a little easier than that darn cone and my house is a ranch style so I avoid the whole stairs problem. It might actually be easier with a foster. Since she'll be new to my home I'm thinking she may be a little more timid to start with so I won't have as much of a problem of her wanting to run around. (One can always hope!) I'll be sure to post pictures as soon as I get her.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jill~ I have no advice or experience with L-C-P but, I know this little pup will be in the best hands possible for her recovery. You are an absolute :angel: :hug:


----------



## Lanadogs (Oct 29, 2018)

I know this is an old thread, but happy to have found it! My 7 1/2 mo. old Hugo was just diagnosed with LCPD and is scheduled for surgery. I just posted a new thread asking if anyone else had experience with it.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

I just sent you a PM. Milo did very well with LCP surgery when he was under a year old. He is now 11 and has led a very active life with no problems. We recently noticed that he "skips" a little when he first gets up in the morning, but he will be 12 in December. I am sure that you have found a good surgeon for Hugo and that he will do very well.


----------



## Lanadogs (Oct 29, 2018)

Thank you so much! Very encouraging! We're having an orthopedic surgeon who is highly recommended by our vet, who is very good.


----------

